# Cherry Vase



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a cherry vase, 8"high and the diameter is 31/2". Several coats of semi gloss poly. Just turned this recently from wet wood. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

You never fail to amaze me Mitch, awesome looking vase.

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice vase Mitch. Is that spray poly or wipe on? Whatever looks good.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Mitch. Keep them turnings coming.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful grain on this piece Mitch. Great turning.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Karateed
Thanks for the kind reply Ed. Makes the effort worth while. Mitch


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great proportions Mitch. Another outstanding piece of work!


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Thanks Bern, and the poly is semi gloss and it is brushed on. I don't thin the var down at all but before the first coat I brush on a coat of paint thinner to the wood then immmediately brush on the first coat, levels the var out nicely. Just on the first coat though or if the wood is dry. How do you like that new Tormrk? Great wife and son you have there, but I know I don't need to tell you that. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A really lovely piece Mitch, it's making me more eager than ever to get over the shingles and back into my shed, especially now that I have that unusual looking hollowing tool to try.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thank you Glenmore and the lathe is always turning at my house. You got me thinking of turning a few pens myself seeing that your doing such a great job turning them yourself. I misplaced the tool rest on my Jet mini lathe and ordered a new one, soon as it comes, gonna turn a few pens. Thanks again buddy. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dave
Who is that handsome bugger behind that white beard? Thanks for the kind response Dave. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thank you Pete. When I got the idea in my head to turn this piece I pictured the vase as thinner and about 2" taller, but for some reason turned it this way and now your response tells me maybe I did the right thing. Thanks again. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Good to hear from you again Harry and I thank you. Hope you are winning the battle against the shingles. Had a friend and neighbor that suffered with shingles so I think I know a little bit about just how bad your suffering. Harry I am curious about the new hollowing tool you mentioned. Must of missed where you mentioned getting this new tool. What is the name of the tool? Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mitch,
That is one fine vase you have made there, sorry not been on before but had a few things going on here.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Chippypah
Thanks Pete, I know what your saying about not being on for a while. I haven't been on in a while myself. Doing a bunch of flat work recently. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

nzgeordie
Sorry, seems I forgot to acknowledge your reply for whatever reason. My apologies and my thanks.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Mitch. Nothing like Cherry and the shape and finish are nice!

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
Thanks Corey and cherry is easy to finish, is another reason I like to work it. Mitch


----------

